# No surge during Homecoming Football game?



## Benjy7997 (Oct 7, 2017)

Anyone else surprised there was not one surge during KU's homecoming football game today?

It was pretty busy. I was accepting new rides before Ride completed.


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Don’t worry it was surging Uber just ripped you and the passenger off and guess what they stole your tips too that and a lot of other reasons why they have an f rating with bbb and consumer affairs that’s a one star rating screw you uber

Oh sorry I didn’t even answer your question no I am not surprised


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Benjy7997 said:


> Anyone else surprised there was not one surge during KU's homecoming football game today?
> 
> It was pretty busy. I was accepting new rides before Ride completed.


65 to 19! And I thought we were a rotten football team! 

BTW - Just because we've moved to the SEC, that doesn't mean we hate KU any less. Old rivalries die hard.


----------



## Benjy7997 (Oct 7, 2017)

Despite the score, there was still a ton of tailgating. I was online for 10.5 hours and it was consistent accepting requests while still on trips. I've done this for over two years and have never seen a time like this where it didn't surge at least a few times during the day. Just think something seemed fishy. Surge pricing really makes it so much more worthwhile.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Not KU but I saw about five minutes of light pink on the map the whole damn day yesterday, rain and all. I thought it was just because some twit had scheduled a home game during fall break.

Did the surge algorithm get tweaked in unwelcome ways again?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

yeah uber probobly charged the customers surge rates without passing it on to you, go fare by fare and check what the customer actually paid.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Haha. Hate to break it to you, but uber DOES NOT WANT surge. The only thing you can do is refuse to work. They keep pushing to see the lowest they can pay us. By accepting stacked pings you are just telling them you will work for no surge. Just sit around the house with your families ignoring pings if you can afford to. I feel like philly drivers are getting there. I probably accepted about 5 of 140 pings tonight. Yeah, making less than ever, but gotta try and prove a point.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> yeah uber probobly charged the customers surge rates without passing it on to you, go fare by fare and check what the customer actually paid.


This. Please do check your fares to see what the rider paid and compare it to what you paid. If Uber took over 50% then please report back and let us know.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Benjy7997 said:


> Despite the score, there was still a ton of tailgating. I was online for 10.5 hours and it was consistent accepting requests while still on trips. I've done this for over two years and have never seen a time like this where it didn't surge at least a few times during the day. Just think something seemed fishy. Surge pricing really makes it so much more worthwhile.


If you've done this for 2+ years then you should know better. If you (and most other drivers) Stop New Requests then you will have a much better chance of it surging. Of course, Uber can still flat-out turn off surge at any time, but if you guys are taking stacked pings then you're killing surge.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

AllGold said:


> If you've done this for 2+ years then you should know better. If you (and most other drivers) Stop New Requests then you will have a much better chance of it surging. Of course, Uber can still flat-out turn off surge at any time, but if you guys are taking stacked pings then you're killing surge.


Uber HAS been known to turn off surges during high profile events.


----------

